

Ask HN: Hacker Houses with Vacancy?  - jacoblyles

Hi YC,<p>I'm working on a startup and I want to move to the Bay Area to network with potential partners and investors more easily. I have about six months of funding. If I don't raise more funding in about 4 months, I intend to look for a job (also a good thing to do in the Bay Area).<p>In particular, I am interested in moving to Mountain View or San Francisco. For the good of all of us looking to relocate to the Bay Area, how about a thread for the Hacker Houses in the area that have a room available?
======
ether
What is a hacker house? I even visited that site
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com> and googled it, but not much explanation.

~~~
tel
Common interest housing. A group of hackers together to inspire one another,
maintain whatever tools and support everyone needs for their projects, and
generally have a kickass time.

~~~
ether
Do they have to work together? Or is the concept closer to just living and
hanging out with like-minded people? I would love to live with friends who
inspire me, but I already have my own work, so I don't know if I qualify.

------
fragmede
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/> ?

(from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533796> )

------
jakek
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533796> :

The Mountain View Hacker House has a room opening up August 15th, if you're
interested (or know someone interested) please contact jake@noteleaf.com.
Thanks!

------
arram
Hey Jacob,

SF-HH here. We're full up, but you're welcome to crash for a few days while
you're looking for a place. My email's in the profile.

------
iamwil
Hey jacob, the Mountain View HH has an opening. email jake at noteleaf.com

------
dnsworks
Jacob, stick in the peninsula or south bay, San Francisco is frustratingly
expensive with a really broken housing market. The last 2 months of my life
have been devoted to finding the right apartment, and I think I'm leaving San
Francisco because of it (and I've been in SF for 10 years). Your life will be
easier if you don't try to do anything cool but accept that the only reason
you're in the bay area it to succeed in business and leave.

~~~
jacoblyles
Thanks for the advice.

